# NEED ADVICE PLZ!!!!!!!!!



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey all their still going at it ( the fish that is ) but should i turn off the filter so the sperm has a better chance to stay in the tank or should i keep it on for fresh movement of water and air mixture?????


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

huh? wrong forum too.


----------



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

scrubbs said:


> huh? wrong forum too.


 Ya i know man wrong forum but there is more action here i need quick addvice for my reds they are mateing as we speak i dont want to lose my sixth batch!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

redbellyfan said:


> scrubbs said:
> 
> 
> > huh? wrong forum too.
> ...


 Believe it or not if you had left this in the correct forum you would have gotten a quicker response.

Topic Moved.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Leave them alone.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Ms_Nattereri Posted on May 23 2004, 11:12 AM
> QUOTE (redbellyfan @ May 22 2004, 11:29 PM)
> QUOTE (scrubbs @ May 23 2004, 06:26 AM)
> huh? wrong forum too.
> ...


Karen, I warned Mike that to much sex talk in the lounge would create problems. Now some can't tell which is about fish and which is about people.









Now back on topic; I agree with Hollywood, leave them alone.


----------



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > Ms_Nattereri Posted on May 23 2004, 11:12 AM
> > QUOTE (redbellyfan @ May 22 2004, 11:29 PM)
> > QUOTE (scrubbs @ May 23 2004, 06:26 AM)
> > huh? wrong forum too.
> ...


 I didnt have sex with my fish???? LOL JK i hear ya i was wrong for posting in the lounge but it was a more populated area at the time is all. Thanks all for sticking up for me i knew the move was coming but i did get the answers i needed any way thanks again Hollywood and Hastatus!!!!!!


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

:rock:


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

:rock:


----------

